# A smallish Mafi- forget it, it's just a random mafia.



## DarkAura (Sep 24, 2011)

Days and nights are randomized

If a night action is not sent it, it'll be randomized on whether it'll be randomized or ignored.



It's Day today.

*Dawn-D1*

All the citizens awake to another day. Actually, there was never night, so they never really woke up.

They felt tired, so they went back to bed, but probably just sat inside watching TV.

*Noon-D1*

They all come out again and start the day.


----------



## Zero Moment (Sep 24, 2011)

uH, okay then.


----------



## DarkAura (Sep 24, 2011)

*24 hours for day lynching.*


----------



## Phantom (Sep 24, 2011)

Uh, so, I say no lynch since there is absolutely nothing to go off of....


----------



## DarkAura (Sep 24, 2011)

what do you expect? The days and nights are randomized!


----------



## Zero Moment (Sep 24, 2011)

*Abstain.*


----------



## DarkAura (Sep 24, 2011)

Screw it, it roled night, so it's nght.

*GO TO SLEEP*


----------



## RK-9 (Sep 24, 2011)

Question

wat


----------



## DarkAura (Sep 24, 2011)

wat is right, this is all RRRRAAAANNNNDDDDOOOOMMMM!!!!

No one will lynch especially when there was no night, so it's night then.

Now sleep


----------



## RK-9 (Sep 24, 2011)

But you just went through day to night phase (starting off with day!) in one hour without a majority or a forced lynch


----------



## DarkAura (Sep 24, 2011)

wat is right, this is all RRRRAAAANNNNDDDDOOOOMMMM!!!!

No one will lynch especially when there was no night, so it's night then.

Now sleep


----------



## DarkAura (Sep 25, 2011)

*randomizes*

*Day 1*

The residents awaken to a startling discovery.

*Phantom* was sprawled on the ground. A piece of paper came from an arrow lodged in her head. It said;

"Vague Inspection Result, Night 0

Inspected (smudged out), Result;

'_(smudged) life, all (smudge) life._ *In(smudge)ent*"


It was an inspection result. The inspector is gone now! The residents continue their day.

*Phantom is dead. She was Innocent*

*24 hours for lynchings*


----------



## Zero Moment (Sep 25, 2011)

So I guess this is a more medieval Mafia?


And Inspector down N0 is not a good thing.

Wat do?


----------



## DarkAura (Oct 4, 2011)

*15 more hours for lynchings*....why do people forget about all my mafia games! =(


----------



## Zero Moment (Oct 5, 2011)

DarkAura said:


> *15 more hours for lynchings*....why do people forget about all my mafia games! =(


Have you sent the phase change thing?
You should send it now, just in case.


----------



## DarkAura (Oct 5, 2011)

*facepalm*

I...suck...! And dont say i'm inexperienced, i just make a couple of mistakes.

*15 hours for lynchings*


----------



## Zero Moment (Oct 5, 2011)

DarkAura said:


> *facepalm*
> 
> I...suck...! And dont say i'm inexperienced, i just make a couple of mistakes.
> 
> *15 hours for lynchings*


Well, there's a lesson in GMing: Remember to change phases.


----------



## DarkAura (Oct 5, 2011)

Yes, that is a lesson, and thank you for telling me to change phases. =P

Anyway.....like, about....14 hours left for lynchings.


----------

